
Live tracking : Swimming over the English Channel - NicoJuicy
http://www.channelswimmingassociation.com/pilots/connemara/
======
NicoJuicy
Reinout Cloet is currently swimming over the English channel for "Make A Wish"
( for a good cause)

You can follow him here or checkout his 2 year practise on
[https://www.facebook.com/ReinoutsChallenge/](https://www.facebook.com/ReinoutsChallenge/)
( in Dutch)

When he eats during the swimover, he has to swim an extra 15-30 minutes.

He's the 18th Belgian to crossover the channel and 16th person from West-
Flanders ( a province in Belgium)

If it works :)

